# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Problme explorateur windows ne fonctionne pas

## visual_basic

Bonjour,

Je viens d'effectuer une mise a jour de windows XP pro vers Vista Pro. Vista s'est install correctement malgrs quelques problmes de compatibilit persistants. Mais j'ai un gros problme : l'explorateur windows ne fonctionne pas ! Pour tre plus prcis, lorsque j'ouvre une page de l'explorateur (poste de travail, panneau de config, etc...) vista me met le message 'explorateur windows a cess de fonctionner'...'explorateur windows redemarre', et il me ferme la page. Je ne peu donc pas acceder au gerstionnaire de priphriques et ne sait donc pas d'ou peut venir le problme...
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider svp...

ps : le processus explorer.exe se redemarre automatiquement, donc l'arreter et le redemarrer n'est malheureusement pas la solution :/

Merci d'avance.

----------


## marcusien

Tu as regard si il n'y a pas de rapport qui ait t gnr?
Le gestionnaire d'vnement est ULTRA complet sous Vista et tu peux meme savoir a quelle heure t'as t aux toilettes (c'est une boutade ^^).
L, comme d'hab je suis pas sur mon ordi, mais il me semble que tu y a accs en passant par le gestionnaire de priphrique ou par windows defender.

*INFO* : l'aide sous Vista a t amlior  souhait, utilise l tu trouvera forcment les rapports d'erreur dont je te parle.
et je conseille  tout le monde de la consulter

----------


## visual_basic

Bonjour,

Merci du conseil, mais comme je l'ai expliqu ci-dessus, je n'avait pas acces  grand choses sur le PC :/

Par contre, j'ai trouv la solution  mon probleme : je n'avait pas mis  jour la machine Java, et, sans pouvoir expliquer pourquoi, une fois dsinstall l'explorateur windows a  march normalement !

Par contre, si d'autres personnes ont ce probleme, il faut passer par : 

windows ==> programmes => accessoires ==> panneau de configuration.

C'est le seul moyen d'acceder au panneau de configuration. Une fois dedans, desinstaller Java Sun avec l'assistant suppression de programmes.

----------

